# soy gel stripper



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Paint Removal*

*Remove Paint Easily and Safely*

Remove paint the easier, safer way with Soy Gel! Unlike those runny or caustic, old-fashioned paint removers, Soy Gel encapsulates the coating in its thick gel, preventing lead or other hazardous particles from escaping into the air. Soy Gel attacks even the toughest coatings with a powerful formula that lifts them from the surface so they can be removed with ease.

As a leading innovator in green chemical products, Franmar Chemical, Inc. introduced *Soy Gel Paint & Urethane Remover* and changed the industry. No longer is it necessary to sand, chisel, or work so hard to strip a surface, or to use unsafe, caustic or traditional petroleum based products with toxic fumes. Clean up is a breeze using soap and water or a simple degeaser such as *Franmar's Emerge*. Soy Gel makes paint removal easier, safer and more eco-friendly than ever before.

Whether you are a remodeler, restorer, or a do-it-yourselfer, Franmar has the solution you need to remove paints, urethanes, acrylics, epoxies, and enamels with much less effort and no toxic fumes. Soy Gel is made with natural soy, is 100% biodegradable, and is safe for your hands, your home, and your antiques. Trying is believing!






:thumbsup:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Have you used it?


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes- or I wouldn't post on it...used it on numerous occasions and it is awesome....

do you think you would try it or stick to only what you know?

I have tried other enviro strippers and they were not nearly as good.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Sure I would try it out. Just wondered what you personally thought.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Will it remove lacquers?


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

don't know about the lacquer---I am sure there is a customer service number to answer questions.

I have been more than pleased on anything that I had used it on...it would not burn my skin, did not stink and make for a hammerhead, and stayed wet for a long period of time...and I was working in Temecula, ca, which is far inland and hot.

just used some stripper on some metal doors I recently errored, by not using a primer..and used some stripper from SW...don't remember the brand...it worked ok-but did not like it nearly as well.just didn't have the time to wait for some in the mail and none is in this area...so plan ahead.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Have you used the Kleen Strip orange citrus paste stripper? It seems to work well to me for various projects though I've never needed it on the job...

A friend of mine in the decorative concrete field has been using soy gel strippers for some years now. They seem to work pretty good...


----------

